# Problem with my 2 week old plant



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi, this is my first post here. I planted the seed about 2 weeks ago, and the plant seems to be having some problems. I did as much of my own research as I could and couldn’t conclude what the problem was, so maybe you all could help me. Here’s a couple pictures.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome Frank.   First,  tell us what you are doing so we can figure our exactly what is wrong.  We can tell what is wrong from the picture most likely but you need to learn how to speak the language.....so whatsya doing?


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> Welcome Frank.   First,  tell us what you are doing so we can figure our exactly what is wrong.  We can tell what is wrong from the picture most likely but you need to learn how to speak the language.....so whatsya doing?



Gotcha, sorry about that. I’ve just been watering after the top inch or so of soil dries out. I have not been providing it with any other nutrients or anything. Does that answer to ur question? If not, I’d be happy to provide more details


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

So, I assume you are giving tap water right out of the tap?


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> So, I assume you are giving tap water right out of the tap?



Yes that is correct.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

I will help get you through the day.  First , let tap water sit overnight.  That will allow the chlorine and other bad chemicals  to dissipate.  Next and NOW get some cal/mag at the local grow store or nursery.  Give 7 1/2 mil/gal next time you water....sooner than later.  Cut the dead stuff out as it won't come back.  Next you need something to measure your ph of the water.  Tap is usually 7.0 and you need no more than 6.5.  If your medium is sunshine and it looks like it is you can go lower.  Do this now.  

Next, Introduce yourself tell us what your goals and plans are.  Then READ!   Lots of good info right in the beginners forums.  Do that now......that is your homework for the day.....now get to it.....


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> I will help get you through the day.  First , let tap water sit overnight.  That will allow the chlorine and other bad chemicals  to dissipate.  Next and NOW get some cal/mag at the local grow store or nursery.  Give 7 1/2 mil/gal next time you water....sooner than later.  Cut the dead stuff out as it won't come back.  Next you need something to measure your ph of the water.  Tap is usually 7.0 and you need no more than 6.5.  If your medium is sunshine and it looks like it is you can go lower.  Do this now.
> 
> Next, Introduce yourself tell us what your goals and plans are.  Then READ!   Lots of good info right in the beginners forums.  Do that now......that is your homework for the day.....now get to it.....



Awesome, thanks so much for all the great info and for your time! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Good Advice Pute
Frank Can I inquire as to the soil, store bought, home made , or from back yard?
Soil is important too.


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Good Advice Pute
> Frank Can I inquire as to the soil, store bought, home made , or from back yard?
> Soil is important too.



Hi thanks for the input, the soil is store bought. I believe it’s the miracle grow potting mix.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2020)

you need to loose that potting soil and use something that is kinder to your plant...try the miracle grow pro organic soil mix, it will make life easier...get a pH pen to dial in your water...that's a must...


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 23, 2020)

boo said:


> you need to loose that potting soil and use something that is kinder to your plant...try the miracle grow pro organic soil mix, it will make life easier...get a pH pen to dial in your water...that's a must...



Will do! Thank you for the advice!!! I appreciate it.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 23, 2020)

It's all a learning process, even when you've done this for years. That is part of the beauty and art of growing. Luckily for us all, there are great forums with good people, like this one. Welcome and enjoy the process!


----------



## FrankWannaGrow (Nov 24, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> It's all a learning process, even when you've done this for years. That is part of the beauty and art of growing. Luckily for us all, there are great forums with good people, like this one. Welcome and enjoy the process!



Thank you! I’m obviously very amateur, but I look forward to learning lots of new info! Even from this thread I’ve already learned a lot and I appreciate all of you for your contributions.


----------

